# My 70D is gone and I'm happy about it!



## Ozarker (Mar 29, 2016)

I've been mentoring a teen aged boy for several months. He lacked any direction or guidance at home and his older brother has had several run ins with the law.

I met him walking around the apartment complex back in September. He has a broken down T5 that he'd bought from somebody for a song. The camera didn't focus at all.

I asked him to come on a few back country shoots with me. I always let him use any of my lenses and my 70D. He loved that camera. He's really enthusiastic and has some talent.

He moved from Mesquite to Caliente, Nevada back in December so our working together ended. We did keep in touch and he asked me right before he moved whether or not I would sell the 70D. I told him I would sell him the camera and the stm kit lens for $600 if he got a job, saved his money, and bought it himself.

Today I got an excited call from him telling me he had saved the money for the camera. I drove 3 hours to Caliente and delivered his bought and paid for camera. You should have seen the pride in his face, knowing he'd worked to get the camera himself. I felt like a dad giving his son his first car. It was great.

So, tonight I remove those two things from my signature and do it with a happy heart.

Josh is now working and saving to buy my 400mm f/5.6L. I'll do just fine putting the extender on my 70-200mm. He needs that 400mm more than I do.

I know he will succeed. Good for you Josh! 

I've told him to sign up for the lens giveaway. I hope he can win one of them.

That's my warm fuzzy for the day The photo is of Josh holding the 70D a couple of months back with my Tamron attached.

I wish I had some older generation lenses to give him to help him on his way more, but I don't.

He's working, back in school, and has a hobby that he says gives him something to do besides hang out with his brother and other wayward young men. He's happy about that. I am too.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 29, 2016)

Great story, CanonFanBoy! 
Thank you for sharing it with us! 



CanonFanBoy said:


> ...
> I felt like a dad giving his son his first car. It was great.
> ...


I can imagine that feeling ;-)



> I wish I had some older generation L lenses to give him.


I think it's good for him to have a not so easy goal.
If he had the choice with your gear to see how good L lenses are, he will stay on the right tack. 
Sometimes it's not so good to get the best equipment too soon 

Best wishes for Josh!


By the way:
Will you get yourself another crop body or stay on FF only?


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 29, 2016)

Maximilian said:


> Great story, CanonFanBoy!
> Thank you for sharing it with us!
> 
> 
> ...



You are correct. It is good for him to work for it. He'll take care of things better that way.

You've just asked me a question that is a hard nut to crack (crop or FF). I don't think I want another crop sensor body. If I did, it would be the 7D mark II.

I'm actually hoping the 5d mark IV/X is more sports oriented with 10+ fps (since the 5ds/r kind of fill the landscape / portrait roles). If it is, then that will be my goal. Save that, I will try for a 1DX Mark II at the end of its cycle.

I've not been employed for over a year, so who knows. I could always sell off some guns. Never mind. Can't do that. No way. I might be a mediocre picture taker, but I build a dang good rifle!


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 29, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> You've just asked me a question that is a hard nut to crack (crop or FF). I don't think I want another crop sensor body. If I did, it would be the 7D mark II.


I have a 100D/SL1 for traveling light. Besides that I don't want/need anything else but my 5D3. 
Of course: better glass is always welcome 

So I think saving for a better FF body is more desirable than going for the 7D2.


----------



## sanj (Mar 29, 2016)

Good


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 29, 2016)

digital-jesus said:


> For 629 euros i buy a 70d and a 18-135stm NEW.


Where? I really would like to know that (reliable?!?) retailer.

In Germany I can only see 772,- € body only 
http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/3975764_-eos-70d-body-canon.html

and 878,- € including STM kit lens.
http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/4166405_-eos-70d-kit-18-55-mm-canon-is-stm-canon.html

Combo with 18-135 STM would be at 1035,-€
http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/3977552_-eos-70d-kit-18-135-mm-canon.html


_edit: looks like digital-jesus' post was deleted._


----------



## digital-jesus (Mar 29, 2016)

It was the 700d kit.. my bad :-[


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 29, 2016)

digital-jesus said:


> For 629 euros i buy a 70d and a 18-135stm NEW.





digital-jesus said:


> It was the 700d kit.. my bad :-[


Although one zero (70*0*D) to much still a good price 
The cheapest I can find for a 700D + 18-135STM is 645,- €


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 29, 2016)

Maximilian said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > You've just asked me a question that is a hard nut to crack (crop or FF). I don't think I want another crop sensor body. If I did, it would be the 7D mark II.
> ...



I have to agree. The 5D Mark III was a revelation to me. I really do like it and it will be great for several years to come. I'm more glass focused. I will sell the 400mm f/5.6L whenever Josh gets the $$$. He'll do it, and I am in no hurry. 

I'm hoping my next lens is a EF 600mm f/4, but hey pfftttt! I doubt that is going to happen. Never know though! I need a house more  Actually, my wife does. I'd be happy in a shack with bare floors.

I did like the touch and swivel screen on the 70D and the DPAF too. I hope DPAF and at least a touch screen makes it onto the 5DX. I won't be buying as camera for 3 or 4 years.


----------



## JohanCruyff (Apr 1, 2016)

Nice story.


----------



## pj1974 (Apr 1, 2016)

CanonFanBoy

This is a fantastic (current meaning "great, positive") story... thank you SO much for sharing it online with us.

We all need more stories like that. I particularly am glad you have mentored Josh in meaningful ways, and teaching the value of saving (value and delayed gratification) and other things. So from what you wrote, it seems a real connection exists, and around a positive hobby / interest (photography).

Yes, I can relate to what you wrote... I have lead and directed many camps over the past 17 years, many of them vulnerable, abused and/or difficult children (e.g. some whose parent/s were in prison, others who had drug addict / alcoholic parent/s, etc) 

Having a positive role model is so important, for both boys and girls. I currently also informally teach / train / share photography tips with groups of friends, people from church and their friends, which is a win-win, and result in positive experiences and good relationships.

Anyway, enough about me... I really like what and how you wrote, and I hope that Josh will really get a lot out of the 70D, and the stm kit lens (I'm curious, was it the 18-135mm STM or the 18-55 STM lens?) Then I hope he'll really enjoy getting/buying your 400mm f/5.6 when he's saved up again.

Best wishes for him, and the rest of his family... as well as you! Cheers and God bless!

Paul 8)


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Apr 1, 2016)

We need more good people doing good things. 

Thanks for caring about this kid. Often, just caring is enough.


----------



## pierlux (Apr 1, 2016)

When I read the title of your post, my first thought was "what? how can he be happy to have his camera broken/stolen?  "

I suppose being myself a non-native English speaker may bring about this kind of misunderstanding.

Nice story, thanks for sharing. Best wishes to Josh, really hope he wins one of the giveaway lenses!


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 2, 2016)

pj1974 said:


> CanonFanBoy
> 
> This is a fantastic (current meaning "great, positive") story... thank you SO much for sharing it online with us.
> 
> ...



Good on you for all your work.

The lens is the 18-55 STM. I wish it had been the other, but he'll get along I think. He's a good kid and puts a lot of thought into what he does. He likes light painting more than anything.


----------



## YellowJersey (Apr 5, 2016)

Great to hear it! Good on you, mate. A torch has been passed.


----------



## Bennymiata (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm sure he'll take some great photos and videos with it.


----------

